# Price of drink on board cruise ships.



## Brandane62

A friend of mine has just returned from a 12 night cruise out of Greenock on the "Ocean Countess". He tells me it cost him over £3 for a HALF pint of lager (presumably bought for his wife!). They must be making one huge profit on that, since as I remember it, the shipping companies don't pay any tax/vat on drink.

When I was at sea in the late 70's/early 80's it was 5 pence for a spirit, 18 pence for a can of beer, £2.20 for 200 ****. I guess it's not quite the same any more?


----------



## Thats another Story

Stratheden1978 said:


> A friend of mine has just returned from a 12 night cruise out of Greenock on the "Ocean Countess". He tells me it cost him over £3 for a HALF pint of lager (presumably bought for his wife!). They must be making one huge profit on that, since as I remember it, the shipping companies don't pay any tax/vat on drink.
> 
> When I was at sea in the late 70's/early 80's it was 5 pence for a spirit, 18 pence for a can of beer, £2.20 for 200 ****. I guess it's not quite the same any more?


as i have been on the wagon 14 years the wife and i are going to a 21st tonight i will spend more on glasses of coke and pure orange than if i was back on the p..s? that's the biggest ripoff going.


----------



## Monket

Just got back from the Island Escape, 40ml gin plus tonic was £3.40.
Spain was about €3.50.
If my memory serves me 200 cigs was 7/6d onboard during the 50's and 60's.


----------



## john g

P&O cruises are reasonably competative with the average "posh pub" prices its the mixers which are a rip off.............if you sail from Southampton then personal provisions can be used, with discression of course. As for cigs when I was at sea they they were about 10 bob for 200 pretty much the same as spirits. Happy days


----------



## janathull

Back in the 70s I sailed on a small passenger ship running to the Canaries. The beer in the crew bar was 10p a pint but the same beer in the passenger bars was £1. 10p.


----------



## Steve Oatey

On Holland America's "Zuiderdam" last week beer was $5.50 (U.S.) per bottle.


----------



## Jacktar1

Daylight Robbery..........although when I left 10 years ago they charged $3.50 (US) per bottle of import beer ! Shoreside here in Florida the most I have been charged for an import beer is $4.00.
The big money makers which the bar tenders used to push to the extent of harrassing pax....."Bahama Mamas" & "Pina Coladas".

Cheers.......Glan


----------



## 141

Lads these bastards have taken over Carnival own all the big cruise lines now ,and they dictate the price of every thing ,we tried to buy duty free in auckland and was refused and told they could not sell to the princess line ,the land of the free but not free enterprise !!!!!!


----------



## Pompeyfan

I have heard a lot of people complain about the price of alcohol on board.

Certainly when I worked for P&O there was talk about scams on board, beer watered down, barmen having their own measure, a bit smaller than the actual measure, the last bit in the bottle being theirs and so on. Quite how true it was goodness knows, but it was certainly a subject of the ships grapevine, and oddly enough brought up by my friend a few weeks ago who worked for P&O longer than I did. He was laughing about it. So if crew made a few bob, I am sure cruise companies do?!.

By the way, we are talking about this and other matters such as the BBC Watchdog programme last evening about Thomson Dream on SN sister site http://www.thecruisingforum.com 

David


----------



## R58484956

Quite a few companies also add 15% onto the price of drinks


----------



## China hand

A sixpence coin in the bottom of the spirit measure? Where the hell did the barman get a sixpence on a B.A. bloodboat in 1967?(Hippy)


----------



## Thats another Story

try putting gin in a saucer turn a gill glass upside down dip the glass in so that the gin is around the edge of the glass fill with tonic try it. john


----------



## Cutsplice

I done a cruise on the Black Prince 5 yrs ago, cant really recall the price of the beer but I think it was £1.80 a pint the same as 20 L&B cigarettes. I certainly did not feel that they were overcharging me and when I settled my bill after 14 days I thought it was more than reasonable.


----------



## Spikepix

I think Cutsplice got a good cruise there.
Just to p***s you all off, here in darkest ***bria at my local Navy Club, Youngers Scotch Bitter is still £1.71p in 2010.
As I (vaguely) remember it, in the mid '70's on board, a Bottle of Scotch was 60p, Gin 50p. Castle Lager was £1.60 (case) & 12p a pint in the bar.
Happy Dazed (& confused).


----------



## James_C

Ahem,
Just to make things worse, at my 'local' (nearest pub to my house, but not THE local) a pint of real ale is £1.30, with lagers about 40p more than that.
This is in Aberdeen at a Wotherspoons!


----------



## Spikepix

I worked in Aberdeen in the early '90's on the St Helena at Hall Russell (Appledore) and had an extremely cheap afternoon out with a Norwegian Company Man (Crane Engineer).
He was so happy with how cheap the booze was (compared to Norway), that he bought me beer all afternoon and still came out with a profit on his exes.
No Witherspoons then!
Regards.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

Pompeyfan said:


> I have heard a lot of people complain about the price of alcohol on board.
> 
> Certainly when I worked for P&O there was talk about scams on board, beer watered down, barmen having their own measure, a bit smaller than the actual measure, the last bit in the bottle being theirs and so on. Quite how true it was goodness knows, but it was certainly a subject of the ships grapevine, and oddly enough brought up by my friend a few weeks ago who worked for P&O longer than I did. He was laughing about it. So if crew made a few bob, I am sure cruise companies do?!.
> 
> By the way, we are talking about this and other matters such as the BBC Watchdog programme last evening about Thomson Dream on SN sister site http://www.thecruisingforum.com
> 
> David


In the old days in P & O there were many ways for a bar tender to make money, and they all did! However, with the advent of the "cash less" society the opportunity for the bar tenders to make money was dramatically reduced. 

Nowadays, the sale of drinks on board is a legitimate way for the owner to make profit. The drinks are duty free, but not profit free. A popular concept is that the passage fare pays for the cruise, and the on board revenue is the profit. This cannot be considered as gospel though, as many brands cater to a market where there will not be a large volume of on board sales. However, such brands as Carnival Cruise Lines, who can still offer cruises for only a few hundred dollars, will make their money on drink sales, shore excursions and of course the casino (which is in house).


----------



## RGascoyne

UCL, I seem to remember, billed us 10/- for a full bottle of spirits or for carton of 200 cigarettes. 
Most cruise lines now nickle and dime you to death for everything on board, so much so you are in a walking arcade everywhere aboard. They can't fill ships without give-away prices and then need to make high dollars off everybody to make enough to stay afloat. They have also overbuilt for years with no slowdown. A big crash must be coming there soon, or mega mergers with huge loses to shareholders.
Casino, tours, shop, art auctions, photographs, the bar, extra dining, the spa, even teeth whitening, its all one big endless con game, and far worse for first timers, till they catch on and look at their account total. Most of it is easily avoidable after that.


----------



## andrew green

*where there's a thirst there's a way*

Our cruise ship stopped at one of the Carribean islands and some passengers headed for an outdoor bar.While seated there a fellow passenger had asked the bar tender to empty half of his Coka Cola bottle own the sink.The passenger then produced a half bottle of rum and topped up his Coka Cola bottle. and that was how he got his drink passed inspection when he returned to the ship.


----------



## steviej

I was on Fred Olsen's MS Balmoral in January and a pint of Stella was £2.95, I thought that was quite cheap as a pint of Stella can cost a lot more shoreside. However I ordered one one of my favorites a double Mount Gay Rum. When it came I knew it was watered down. I was a little fed up that I never ordered another spirit on board. I found out a little later on the cruise that certain departments had parties every now and again. I knew then where the stewards found there spirits.


----------



## John Farrell

Chief Stwds have made an artform of living off the backs of others.


----------



## john fraser

John Farrell said:


> Chief Stwds have made an artform of living off the backs of others.


I think you should re-phrase that sentence as I am an ex-Chief Steward and as any of my shipmates can tell you I never lived off the backs of others but I know of other departments that did.


----------



## John Callon

john fraser said:


> I think you should re-phrase that sentence as I am an ex-Chief Steward and as any of my shipmates can tell you I never lived off the backs of others but I know of other departments that did.


Agree one hundred percent with you John. I have never lived off the backs of others either and also know of other departments that did.
John Callon,
ex Purser/Ch.Steward.


----------



## R396040

*On the back of ??*



John Farrell said:


> Chief Stwds have made an artform of living off the backs of others.


Did you go to sea John ? With statements like that it doesnt appear likely.... I was at sea thirty years in many different companies and chief steward for twenty of them. And NO I dont own rows of houses.
Stuart H


----------



## Billieboy

It appears that John Farrell has NO profile or background, he could be a left wing unionized roadsweeper, but I could be wrong.


----------



## John Farrell

Is it mandatory? Afterall people can claim anything. What about you Billieboy ?


----------



## Billieboy

Try reading it, John!


----------



## John Farrell

I have and not impressed!


----------



## John Farrell

Billieboy, seeing as you have assumed some role on this site perhaps you can tell me why you choose to use Billieboy rather than your own name.

For your guidance I have completed my profile. I hope you are now satisfied.


----------



## Billieboy

John Farrell said:


> Billieboy, seeing as you have assumed some role on this site perhaps you can tell me why you choose to use Billieboy rather than your own name.
> 
> For your guidance I have completed my profile. I hope you are now satisfied.


Because this is my chosen, "Internet Handle", which I've been using since 1997. As for my full name, there are many people here on this forum, who know me and have worked with me. Further, valve repair was only a small part of my marine engineering life, there was also fourteen years of hot working, all types of, "dangerous cargo", vessels in Rotterdam and other ports, from 200dwt to 425Kdwt, without any casualties.


----------



## Woodbutcher

*Drinks Prices*

I have just returned from a cruise aboard the Jewel Of The Seas to the Baltic, booze was pricey with a 15% gratuity added to the price,i suppose this supplements the crews meagre wages.When i was at sea in the 60s a case of 24 Red Barrel was 24 bob,thems were the days.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Did they give you the 24 bob? If not, you were robbed.

John T


----------



## Woodbutcher

Nobody gave me anything then ,like the rest of us we had to work for it.


----------



## Malky Glaister

Price of vodka has gone through the roof in Boston this morning

regards Malky


----------



## vuotsong

After several complains about drinks and alcohol prices on cruises, some cruises operator in South East Asia includes the beverages to the overall cost of the cruises. 

The passengers can enjoy free flow of wine/beers as it is included in the cost. However, this is true only for small ships (4 to 6 cabins).


----------



## septiclecky

R396040 said:


> Did you go to sea John ? With statements like that it doesnt appear likely.... I was at sea thirty years in many different companies and chief steward for twenty of them. *And NO I dont own rows of houses.*Stuart H


You own the whole village instead(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)


----------



## Macphail

The price of drink on Cruise Ships.
Do not know, I would have to be “Press Ganged to go up the Gangway”.
Everybody on board have there perks, and I am sure this still prevails.
But the problem occurs when greed is involved.
There should be a happy balance.
Bank Line, Captain’s , bond. Some where robbers, some where fair.
I have had dodgy Chief Stewards bill’s on pay off, non smoker, two tins of fifty Woodbines.

John.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

There is one passenger ship operator who does NOT rip off their passengers.

Price of drinks are roughly 1/3 to 1/2 of what they cost on the well known ships. On some cruises the drinks are FREE!

The average cost of a ticket is perhaps a bit higher then the usual ship but you get an on board credit... 600 pounds pp on a world cruise. All gratuities included in the fare, insurance included. Free car service to and from the ship if you live within 200 miles of the departure port. Single sitting dining. Good entertainment. Small passenger numbers.... like about 600 or less. Ships not shoeboxes.

Try SAGA CRUISES. Best kept cruise secret!

Stephen


----------



## Bill Seddon

John Farrell said:


> Chief Stwds have made an artform of living off the backs of others.


Disgusted.Unsavory comments are not welcome,in fact some Chief Stewards had a very hard time to make the victulling last out.So dont be getting uptight,the ship owners were the villans of using the 1894 shipping act to the limit on tramps ships.By the way what ships did you on sail and what did you do at sea? Shipmate!!!


----------



## jimthehat

Macphail said:


> The price of drink on Cruise Ships.
> Do not know, I would have to be “Press Ganged to go up the Gangway”.
> Everybody on board have there perks, and I am sure this still prevails.
> But the problem occurs when greed is involved.
> There should be a happy balance.
> Bank Line, Captain’s , bond. Some where robbers, some where fair.
> I have had dodgy Chief Stewards bill’s on pay off, non smoker, two tins of fifty Woodbines.
> 
> John.


masters bond in bank Line,never had a complaint in all the years I was with them,is it not a case that some folk will complain whatever they are charged.

jim


----------



## GWB

Just done a cruise with Silverseas where there was no additional charges for grog, all included even in your cabin. Most sensibly as there were no drunks or idiots swilling down at Happy Hour. Selected wines with meals and meals times to suit your time not the dinner gong, this was cruising at it's best. If don't want Bar bill at the end I suggest you look at Silvrseas Cruises as they are good value.


----------



## Macphail

*I am not a "Skin Flint"*



jimthehat said:


> masters bond in bank Line,never had a complaint in all the years I was with them,is it not a case that some folk will complain whatever they are charged.
> 
> jim


Always paid my round, Tennants beer on board, ran out, Captain, purchased very cheap and watery canned beer in NOLA.
Charged the same as the Tennants.
The Captain was the only man who had sprits on board, on pay off he asked the cadets to take bottles through customs for him.
All I can say , Jim, is that you must have been overworked and you did not notice that the Skipper's bond was a rip off.

John


----------



## john g

Just done the Arcadia......Stella £ 3.25 a pint ....bottled 500ml ale £ 2.95....spirits £ 2.50 plus mixer 80p......wine a bit on the high side but your "docking bottle" 1 ltr gin £ 7.50. Not all bad considering it's 2011


----------



## john strange

Princess Cruises here in Oz last year announced that the prctice of compulsory gratuities would cease. At that tiem a G&T and V&T cast $15 including a 10% gratuity, but must admit this was for a double according to the size of the measures they use. This year with no gratuity the cost $15.20. But Royal Caribbean are best here, no measue used and they only get about 12 from a standard bottle.


----------



## Ray Mac

John Callon said:


> Agree one hundred percent with you John. I have never lived off the backs of others either and also know of other departments that did.
> John Callon,
> ex Purser/Ch.Steward.


Very true bonded stores plus the % of the company or Master if it's his bond. Put a little on gratuities and the lads get a free night now and again. JF tals a load of pish. Retired PCO for nearly 35 years.

Ray McCerery.


----------



## Varley

As 'not passenger ship material' I cannot comment on the cost of essentials onboard. I do remember for years good gin was 1-00 and whisky 1-20 the bottle. Very good brandy was rather more but only the Chinese crew bothered with that! Price at the bar was rather different as that had to make up for 'losses'.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

You can't compare the prices that you pay/paid as a crew member with the prices that the passengers pay.

On most cruise ships, the crew buy from the slop chest at cost plus a small percentage. Those staff with access to the public areas, usually have a set discount, and many ranks will have a personal allowance for entertaining (whether it is used for entertaining or not). 

For passengers, the prices will vary tremendously. The aim is for the ship owner to make money. As previously commented some of the "up market" companies offer an all inclusive package, but again, many of their passengers don't really drink very much, and a generous allowance is included in the passage fare. 

I was Captain on one such ship when it was chartered by the Australian Liquor Group for a 5 day incentive/promotional event. They shipped 3 tonnes of their own products to the Caribbean for promotional purposes and had negotiated an "open bar" for their clients, who were mainly from the pub & restaurant trade in Australia. After a day and a half they had already exceeded the budgeted consumption for the charter, and alarm bells were ringing all the way back to the head office!! The charterers very generously agreed to pay a supplement, and as a bonus, at the end of the charter there was a considerable amount of the promotional stock remaiing, which they gave away. They were one of the nicest groups of passengers I have sailed with. They drank a lot, but being in the hospitality business they didn't cause trouble, and were really good fun.


----------



## jason-sa

Well as a Bar Waiter on CCL I know the prices are crazy! But that is how I make a living so I aint complaning, but when Im onboard I get complaints on a daily basis about the prices, beer starting at $4-95 then you still have to add our 15% commision, classic cocktails with the 15% commision is $10, love the expression when they get the bill, classic!!!


----------



## Erimus

john strange said:


> Princess Cruises here in Oz last year announced that the prctice of compulsory gratuities would cease. At that tiem a G&T and V&T cast $15 including a 10% gratuity, but must admit this was for a double according to the size of the measures they use. This year with no gratuity the cost $15.20. But Royal Caribbean are best here, no measue used and they only get about 12 from a standard bottle.


Having recently been from Vancouver through Alaska onto Far East with Princess their drinks prices and the quality thereof is vastly superior to RCL.....OK I know as a punter that I am paying 15% extra on RCL,but the product is inferior to Princess. The Dining Room prices per bottle were nearly 20% better on Diamond Princess and vastly superior wines than Independence of the Seas last month.

geoff


----------



## alan ward

James_C said:


> Ahem,
> Just to make things worse, at my 'local' (nearest pub to my house, but not THE local) a pint of real ale is £1.30, with lagers about 40p more than that.
> This is in Aberdeen at a Wotherspoons!


The missus and I visited the Hull Wetherspoons near Trinity Church on a dark winters afternoon.There was a cask ale festival on so I bought pint and white wine for Lynne getting change from a fiver.My pint was like cold p**s and on asking about the wine was informed it was mouthwash.So we left both the drinks and the pub,walked round the corner to the White Hart paid a great deal more and enjoyed our drinks.So the visit to the Wetherspoons may have been apparantly cheaper but in fact I wasted £4+,you get what you pay for.


----------



## alan ward

John Farrell said:


> Chief Stwds have made an artform of living off the backs of others.


A little harsh John,when you consider the many thousands of Chief Stewards,Pursers,PCO`s and Hotel Officers there have been and will be in the future.
I have worked for a company where in 1973 I was expected to feed everybody,3 meals a day and suppers for 60p a day.The food may not have been great but I`ll bet you it was better on board that ship than any crew member,officer or rating ate at home.


----------



## Erimus

alan ward said:


> The missus and I visited the Hull Wetherspoons near Trinity Church on a dark winters afternoon.There was a cask ale festival on so I bought pint and white wine for Lynne getting change from a fiver.My pint was like cold p**s and on asking about the wine was informed it was mouthwash.So we left both the drinks and the pub,walked round the corner to the White Hart paid a great deal more and enjoyed our drinks.So the visit to the Wetherspoons may have been apparantly cheaper but in fact I wasted £4+,you get what you pay for.


Well I am about to see what Celebrity charge for their wines and spirits but I know they will be better quality that their 'sister' on RCL.

Pub prices, I live two doors from our village pub, Guinness is £3.40, Decent Beer is £3.00/£3.20...I have 2 pints a month there..other than today when I'm at a funeral tea.

geoff

p.s Saga do a good job but prices are integrated into the fare anyway.....couldn't do it any other way.......
gf


----------



## LouisB

In my past career I sailed as an electrical engineer on a small cruise ship (600 passenger) and was expected to appear on the passenger decks of an evening to mix and associate with the passengers - our American cousins loved this. 

Obviously the passengers wished to buy me (and other officers) drinks over the evening period and we to reciprocate. This would have been extremely expensive of course but as all payment was deducted electronically at the point of sales,my card was programmed to be charged at cost only - extremely cheap when compared to the passenger bar prices.

It appeared to the paying guests that we were pulling our weight over the evening and of course later on couldn't care less who was paying anyway! If I ordered a table in one of the reataurants to which passengers had been allocated the same routine applied to the wine that was ordered (and copiously drunk)

Happy days, but I and others certainly needed their leave to recover. I am still in contact with a few of my ex colleagues from twenty or so years ago and still (pension permitting) manage to meet at various European venues to talk about old times in the passenger trade and quaff a few ales, Italy this year - full price of course. 


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## stores

my brother has done about 5 cruises with royal caribbean, he told me if you give the barman a discreet bung when you order a spirit the glass is filled full every time you get a refill, the bar staff are rotated to cleaning and waiting duties, impossible for them to work a fiddle, can be on different duties every day, not like the old days, where they kept to one job, royal caribbean are part of Costa and many other companies, a huge group, the profit on drink makes up for low fares, same as cinemas, a packet of popcorn is £3. 50, if they find you eating sweets bought elsewhere they evict you. most cruise lines dont allow drink bought ashore on board to protect there profits.


----------



## LouisB

stores said:


> my brother has done about 5 cruises with royal caribbean, he told me if you give the barman a discreet bung when you order a spirit the glass is filled full every time you get a refill, the bar staff are rotated to cleaning and waiting duties, impossible for them to work a fiddle, can be on different duties every day, not like the old days, where they kept to one job, royal caribbean are part of Costa and many other companies, a huge group, the profit on drink makes up for low fares, same as cinemas, a packet of popcorn is £3. 50, if they find you eating sweets bought elsewhere they evict you. most cruise lines dont allow drink bought ashore on board to protect there profits.


Hi Stores,

Perhaps if they paid a decent wage to the bar staff it would cut down on the fiddles as there would be too much to lose if caught. Unfortunately some companies pay very little in salaries to the hotel staff expecting their wage to be 'topped up' by tips from the passengers. This of course varies, trip to trip. Hasn't really changed much over the years from what I have been told.



LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## Flintite

In the 1950's and 1960's on Blue Funnel ships ALL drinks were 9d (old pennies).


----------



## Erimus

We have sailed twice. a year apart, on Independence of the Seas, and the bar staff have remained more or less the same but on the areas we frequented they were just working there and nowhere else.........Frankly,The only tipping advantage was in them finding you seats on busy evenings!

Stores......... sorry but Royal Caribbean does not own Costa ( it does own RCL,Celebrity and Azamara).. RCL is the second biggest cruise company after Carnival Group, which does own Carnival,Costa, Holland America,Princess, Seabourn, P&O (UK & Australian companies), Cunard, AIDA Germany and Iberocruses...and probably more as they have 100 vessels fully owned.

The drinks pricing stucture on the double voyage we made,with Princess, was better than RCL barwise and much better quality too...........Their tipping regime was technically more expensive BUT it was shared with the whole crew not just your stateroom steward and the Dining staff etc.... but you were expected to tip them for 'exceptional services'

rgds

geoff


----------



## Bill Greig

Erimus,
interesting to note that you thought drink was better quality on Princess, surely a Bicardi and coke should be the same on both. However, a few years back the 15% commision on drinks onboard RCL ships was included in the price, then it changed to in addition to the drink price, which can make for an expensive holiday ... hic!!
Bill


----------



## Erimus

Bill Greig said:


> Erimus,
> interesting to note that you thought drink was better quality on Princess, surely a Bicardi and coke should be the same on both. However, a few years back the 15% commision on drinks onboard RCL ships was included in the price, then it changed to in addition to the drink price, which can make for an expensive holiday ... hic!!
> Bill


I was actually referring to beers and wines......a spirit is a spirit is a spirit!................A bottle of Internationally branded Sauvignon Blanc was $33 a bottle on Princess, an unbranded inferior 'house' wine on IoS was either $8 a 'large' glass or $35 a bottle.........yes that 15% can make the difference but hope to have a few more trips before the ultimate 'bar' is crossed,Bill!

geoff


----------



## stores

*cruise ship drinks*

sorry, i got confused with the name, my brother sails with the ships that are named Oasis of the seas, and similar names.


----------



## Bill Greig

Hi Geoff,
yes I agree, we are off in the summer on Allure of the Seas with the rest of the family (kids and all), which is why we chose the Allure, otherwise we would have opted for one of the smaller ships. But as the saying goes - "there are no pockets in shrouds" so enjoy.
Best Regards
Bill


----------



## Erimus

Bill Greig said:


> Hi Geoff,
> yes I agree, we are off in the summer on Allure of the Seas with the rest of the family (kids and all), which is why we chose the Allure, otherwise we would have opted for one of the smaller ships. But as the saying goes - "there are no pockets in shrouds" so enjoy.
> Best Regards
> Bill


Brave man Bill..............but sure that the kids will have fun anyway!
Watched a couple of videos on Allure and Oasis and must admit not my scene at all....BUT an even older agewise friend in USA said she had a great time and has booked again.............

enjoy

geoff

p.s. we are off on Celebrity Eclipse to Baltic & St.Petersburg soon.
Same shroud frankly.....................


----------



## RayJordandpo

john fraser said:


> I think you should re-phrase that sentence as I am an ex-Chief Steward and as any of my shipmates can tell you I never lived off the backs of others but I know of other departments that did.


I am one of those shipmates who can most certainly vouch for John Fraser. One of the best and fairest chief stewards I ever sailed with.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

drinks prices can work 2 ways a work colleage spent£3000 in a week!!!!!!!enough to drive you to drink! and on a cruise 4 australians on our table stayed virtually teatotal for the 2 weeks !!cocktail parties excepted !(Pint)


----------



## John Campbell

I just read this in the AOL news|

British cruise ship workers are paid a paltry 75p an hour - and now face losing cash tips if they don't meet performance targets.

Bosses at P&O Cruises are scrapping cash tips in favour of electronic gratuities that will be added to passenger bills. The company will then redistribute the money to staff.

According to do***ents seen by the Guardian, some members of crew earn a basic salary of just £250 a month for shifts lasting a minimum of 11 hours.

While the CEO of Carnival UK, David Dingle, said the move would "make crew more responsive" and "offer them protection as tips dry up in the economic downturn", some staff workers were reportedly "in tears" when told of the new arrangements.

Dingle told the Daily Telegraph: "You've got staff from eastern Europe in restaurants in Britain – why? Because it's great money. Yes, the minimum wage is more than we pay, but this is a global industry, Our businesses have to remain competitive.

"Let's not forget the level of take-home pay for our staff, the vast majority of whom come from India. Look at hotels in Goa. The earning ability is greater on our ships.

"We have a manning office in Mumbai. There are queues out on to the street. It clearly is of value to these people."

But some critics disagree, and believe the level of pay is exploitative.

Brendan Barber, general secretary of the TUC, said: "Holidaymakers will be horrified to learn that some of the seafarers on their cruise ships are paid so little.

"It's high time the disgraceful practice of allowing the shipping industry to pay poverty wages to workers who don't live in the UK was stopped. Exploitative rates of pay for those working on British ships have no place in a modern society."

But Carol Marlow, the company's managing director, said the move would also remove the embarrassing moment for passengers when they don't know how much or when to tip staff in the same way a restaurant adds suggested gratuity to a bill.

"Tipping has always been an integral part of the cruise experience but sometimes our passengers tell us they've been confused over whether or when to leave a cash tip for their waiters and cabin stewards.

"The new policy will see a recommended tipping rate added to a passenger's on-board account on a daily basis. The recommended daily rate per person will be the same as has been in place for several years, namely £3.10, which is less than other cruise companies recommend as a daily rate. If our passengers wish to vary this amount they can do so whilst on board."

Already northern Europe's main port for the cruise industry, Southampton is expecting 1.5 million passengers to begin or end a cruise there in 2012 - a rise of 100,000 people - and is set to get a £45 million 'cruise boost'.

According to the Daily Echo, the Passenger Shipping Association reports that UK cruise industry revenues went up from £2.3 billion to more than £2.4 billion in 2011.

It also added that the average price paid for a cruise ship berth was up to £1,434.


----------



## Erimus

Not long ago according to the ITF the 'approved' wage given to Phillipine nationals at sea was $69 a month!..............and they sent money home from that.

geoff


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

when you add the tips over $1000 a month for waiters ,cabin staff, and proportionaly less as you go down the chain, they are very well paid by their national standards otherwise many would not have 10-30 years service on the boats!
I have seen tips of over $1000 dollars being handed over after a 10day cruise????(by an american lady) 
On some ships i have been on the "cabin girl" was on more than i was earning if she got half the recomended tips.(thank goodness for interline deals)


----------



## Erimus

DAVID ALCOCK said:


> when you add the tips over $1000 a month for waiters ,cabin staff, and proportionaly less as you go down the chain, they are very well paid by their national standards otherwise many would not have 10-30 years service on the boats!
> I have seen tips of over $1000 dollars being handed over after a 10day cruise????(by an american lady)
> On some ships i have been on the "cabin girl" was on more than i was earning if she got half the recomended tips.(thank goodness for interline deals)


Which is probably why some,like Princess,share the deducted tips throughout the crew ( assume Officers and Staff posts as well) rather than just the Steward/Head Waiter/Table Waiter & Assitanant.

This means that we are actually paying to run the ship!

geoff


----------



## John Rogers

I just came back from a cruise with HA,their daily rate of $10.00 a person per day had gone up to $12.00 dollar a day,added to your daily cost placed on your credit card. In addition to that charge we always give money to our table waiter and Bedroom steward. The tip was always added to the bar waiters tab when you received it,the drinks were $5.95 for a cocktail, and at Happy Hour you paid for the first drink at $5.95, plus a $1.00 dollar for the second drink.


----------



## jimthehat

CAPTAIN JEREMY said:


> You can't compare the prices that you pay/paid as a crew member with the prices that the passengers pay.
> 
> On most cruise ships, the crew buy from the slop chest at cost plus a small percentage. Those staff with access to the public areas, usually have a set discount, and many ranks will have a personal allowance for entertaining (whether it is used for entertaining or not).
> 
> For passengers, the prices will vary tremendously. The aim is for the ship owner to make money. As previously commented some of the "up market" companies offer an all inclusive package, but again, many of their passengers don't really drink very much, and a generous allowance is included in the passage fare.
> 
> I was Captain on one such ship when it was chartered by the Australian Liquor Group for a 5 day incentive/promotional event. They shipped 3 tonnes of their own products to the Caribbean for promotional purposes and had negotiated an "open bar" for their clients, who were mainly from the pub & restaurant trade in Australia. After a day and a half they had already exceeded the budgeted consumption for the charter, and alarm bells were ringing all the way back to the head office!! The charterers very generously agreed to pay a supplement, and as a bonus, at the end of the charter there was a considerable amount of the promotional stock remaiing, which they gave away. They were one of the nicest groups of passengers I have sailed with. They drank a lot, but being in the hospitality business they didn't cause trouble, and were really good fun.


 Doing a hijack on this thread,but you are the man who will know...

recently an elderly couple were thrown off the third leg of a world cruise by the master for refusing to go to emergemcy drill.

The wife was 84 and the husband 90,they said that they had done the drill on the first leg and were not required to do it again,The ship was the Seabourn Sojourn.

Now was the master within his rights ,or was he over zealous and overstepped the mark,how often is the master required to sign the official log to the effect that all passengers and crew have been excercised in emergency proceedures.

jim


----------



## Erimus

I heard of similar on my last Princess vessel.............think ship was right.

On drinks, am about to embark on Celebrity Eclipse so will report back on drinks proces on my return!

geoff


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

(Thumb)on many of the cruises i have been on a proportion of the passengers have spent longer on the ship than the captain
it would be interesting to know if there was more to it and the drill was just an excuse(Whaaa) because an eviction has HUGE LEGAL AND COMERCIAL CONSEQUENCIES(EEK)


----------



## jimthehat

DAVID ALCOCK said:


> (Thumb)on many of the cruises i have been on a proportion of the passengers have spent longer on the ship than the captain
> it would be interesting to know if there was more to it and the drill was just an excuse(Whaaa) because an eviction has HUGE LEGAL AND COMERCIAL CONSEQUENCIES(EEK)


 From what I have heard announcements were put out asking the couple to proceed to their muster stations,stewards were sent to the cabin to assist if required but still apparantly the couple refused.

A friend has suggested that if it can be proven that the couple went to the MDRs for meals and to bars for drinks ,then they should have gone to the muster.

jim


----------



## John Rogers

On my recent cruise we boarded in Vancouver and had boat drill one hour before we sailed for Seattle, we then took on more passengers next day and then we had another drill before sailing to Hawaii. What I hate is people talking or holding a drink in their hand during drill,plus when people talk loud while the person is giving the safety drill on an aircraft.


----------



## Jeff Taylor

Cunard has a fairly enlightened policy to bringing booze onboard in reasonable quantities for personal use. When I cruise with them I fill a couple of ice tea bottles with scotch for me, and some water bottles with vodka for my wife in the luggage and have never had any problem. I've even brought it onboard at the islands without any question. Obviously we still use the bars, but at least we can relax in the cabin for little expense.


----------



## John Rogers

I do the same thing Jeff and had no problems, I even empty the mini-bar (fridge) of their cans and put in my own what I buy ashore.


----------



## Jeff Taylor

Ditto with the mini-fridge. I usually tip the room steward well on the first day along with the request that he keep the ice bucket full at all times, and that seems to create a cooperative spirit! Somehow the idea of waiting until the last minute to tip seems to defeat the incentive concept.


----------



## Erimus

Princess let u bring 2 bottles of wine or 1 champagne...

RCL group have total ban so confiscated fir voyage. 

geoff


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

FRED OLSEN now xray all bags at every port and confiscate all bottles till end of cruise


----------



## Erimus

DAVID ALCOCK said:


> FRED OLSEN now xray all bags at every port and confiscate all bottles till end of cruise


Exactly same as RCl. 
geoff


----------



## Erimus

Returned recently from a Baltic & St.Petersburg cruise on the Celebrity Eclipse,which apart from a shortage of shelf space was very very good...

Their Group gratuity system is different from RCl in so much as the deducted gratuities are put into the individuals 'screens' and there isn't any allocation of envelopes any more..........it was up to us to make our own rewards above those as we saw fit........and they knew what had been allocated through the system...

geoff


----------



## ChathamChavs

Just came off the "Thomson Majesty" cruising around the Canaries . Drinks around £3.90p . We bought the drinks package - initially expensive but worth it eventually!! A good "holiday ship" . No tipping as included in price , but of course we did. Lots of Ukraine very pleasant bar staff/waitresses working long hours , 8 month contracts - no days off .


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

we did a SPENDER OF THE SEAS cruise out of Venice this year ,purely to sail in/out of Venice, we did consider the drinks package but as non alcoholics passed !!!our bill was less than 2 days minimum package , some wierd exemptions to the package, sparkling water???????


----------



## Mariner44

Stephen J. Card said:


> There is one passenger ship operator who does NOT rip off their passengers.
> 
> Price of drinks are roughly 1/3 to 1/2 of what they cost on the well known ships. On some cruises the drinks are FREE!
> 
> The average cost of a ticket is perhaps a bit higher then the usual ship but you get an on board credit... 600 pounds pp on a world cruise. All gratuities included in the fare, insurance included. Free car service to and from the ship if you live within 200 miles of the departure port. Single sitting dining. Good entertainment. Small passenger numbers.... like about 600 or less. Ships not shoeboxes.
> 
> Try SAGA CRUISES. Best kept cruise secret!
> 
> Stephen


Did my first SAGA cruise this year and was vey impressed, for all the same reasons.
Also P&O offer good value for money in the bar.
I thought Cunard's pricing policy is designed to encourage abstinence.


----------



## alan ward

Thats another Story said:


> try putting gin in a saucer turn a gill glass upside down dip the glass in so that the gin is around the edge of the glass fill with tonic try it. john


I`ve heard of that being done in the days of coaches calling in at roadside pubs full of people on outings to the seaside,but can`t imagine how they`d get away with it surely customers would notice that the barman had been nowhere near the optic? As for the sixpence in the measure I`ve hear of that as well,but again if it was common knowledge surely the Old Man would just have a look down the measure now and again?As for watering down,ever tried to get into a sealed keg of lager? it can be done but you take your life in your hands with the beer being under pressure and where would the barmen do it.Yes all these things can be done,much more likely they made their money up by simply short measuring, short changing and buying their own stock,either bond or ashore.Much easier and less chance of being caught


----------



## Binnacle

Discharging in Santa Cruz, Canary Is. there was a Russian cruise liner moored at the same quay. We noticed that many returning passengers on their way back to the liner were carrying cartons of cigarettes, obviously cigarettes were cheaper in the local shops than on the Soviet vessel. Thankfully I wasn't embarrassed by my crew doing the same.


----------



## fred henderson

On Silversea and Seabourn all drinks are "free". They are of course included in the higher cruise price, which makes me feel sorry for any tea-total passengers. Interestingly I have never seen a drunk passenger on-board.


----------

